# Question re screen rolling



## dtonne (Mar 28, 2012)

What causes my monitor screen to roll downward, sometimes violently like its having a spasm? How can I stop it?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Are you talking like long web pages or documents? Did you click the center button on your mouse (the scroll wheel) then move the mouse to the bottom of your screen?


----------



## dtonne (Mar 28, 2012)

E-mail and websites roll downward. Have tried controlling it with mouse and scroll bar, but it continues rolling while it is having a "fit,"
Right this moment it is still. Is the problem in the monitor itself, or in the computer? thanks for your effort to help.
dt


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

I'd think it's the computer. Can you create another user account and see if it happens when logged into that account.


----------



## dtonne (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks so much for the suggestion.....I'll try another account and see if the screen still rolls. Could it have anything to do with ads being loaded on to the site I have open? Is there such a thing as overload, which would cause a screen to have a spasm?

dt


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

No, it's scrolling because it things it's suppose to. Have you made sure that the down arrow key isn't stuck?


----------



## dtonne (Mar 28, 2012)

thanks for the reply, sinclair. No, the down key isn't stuck. The screen will be still for a while, like right now, and then all of a sudden the scroll bar will start zooming for the bottom, then go up and down very fast. I try to control it with the mouse, both on the scroll bar or on the Up arrow, but it is like fighting to control a strong fish on the end of your line!
This is an old Mac and old monitor, and I'm ready to give it back to the
"friend" who convinced me to buy it from him!

dt


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Does it do it on a different account? Also, have you tried starting in safe mode to see if it still does it?


----------

